# When do males start lifting their leg to pee



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My first three goldens started lifting their leg around 9 months old. Ben, my now golden started lifting his leg at 11 weeks old. 
My lab mix from the shelter was lifting his leg when I adopted him at 10 months old. My dachshund did not lift his leg till he was about 12 months old and 'after' his was neutered - I guess he watched the big dogs.
My sister has a GSD who is 13 months old and still does not lift his leg. I guess it just depends on the dog.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Finn lifted his leg when he was 10 or 11 weeks old. He was a little wobbly at first standing on three legs which was kind of endearing.  It wouldn't have bothered me if he had always been a squatter though. 

One of my co-workers has had three male goldens and they all were squatters.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Some dogs stay squatters when the goal is to empty their bladders and only lift a leg when they're marking. Boomer was like that...he always squatted for our last trip out at night.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mine are 2 years old and both of them are squatters. One was neutered early and never lifted his leg, the other was neutered late and mostly squatted after that. If your boy is neutered he may never lift!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke still does not lift his leg when he pees and he's 2 1/2 years old. I had to neuter him at 8 months old because of medical issues he was having and always assumed that was why. Charlie is the same age and I rescued him a year ago. When he first came home with me he always lifted his leg. Now he does sometimes and sometimes he kind of does a half squat/half leg lift. It's the funniest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Generally, Max lifts his leg to mark and squats when he pees. Started lifting around 6 months.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with a male squatter. In fact I LOVE it! My Yogi is over 2 and still squats, never lifts, never marks. I thank my lucky stars. My Toby is a leg lifter and we've had a number of instances where he lifts over Yogi. 

Count your blessings!


----------



## WineALot (Jan 29, 2014)

Schubert started lifting his leg around 9-10 months of age


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Some dogs stay squatters when the goal is to empty their bladders and only lift a leg when they're marking. Boomer was like that...he always squatted for our last trip out at night.



^^^^ this is my Bear. He learned marking from our female Foster when he was ~18 months old. He only lifts to mark. Everything else is squats.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

Both of my boys pee like girls  I think it's a plus because maybe they are less likely to start marking. Don't know if that's the case but I have never seen either mark anything. Being raised as guide dog puppies peeing on pavement was always the rule and it stuck.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Harley is four and is a squatter. We love him anyway! Very occasionally he will lift his leg to mark.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Too funny. Haha, I am sure our boys are not at all concerned with this as much as we are. Bentley, I am sure, was about 9 months before he starting lifting his leg to pee. He is now 19 months and lift his leg most of the time but still does squat from time to time. I would prefer him to lift his leg because when he squats, he has bad aim, and usually pees on the back of his front legs. He doesn't seem to even notice. :wavey:


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Diesel just started lifting his leg, he's approaching 11 months old, for me it's a good thing, his fur is long so at least now he's not peeing on his coat.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My rescue was 1 to 2 years old when we got him. He didn't lift, but started after we got him. We neutered him. He still lifts all the time, but doesn't pee on anything. My guy Reilly was 5 months when neutered. He's 7 yrs old now. I think he's lifted maybe 10 times in his life. He doesn't squat, just leans forward and pees. He's lazy I think.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Noreaster said:


> Some dogs stay squatters when the goal is to empty their bladders and only lift a leg when they're marking. Boomer was like that...he always squatted for our last trip out at night.


This has been my experience as well.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Mine is 5.5 months and also hasn't started lifting his leg. Also, when do they start "marking?" I have not observed him marking around his "territory" yet. Luckily he has also not "marked" in his house.

Except, one funny incident happened when he was only 3 months old. He went up to a tree and lifted his leg as if to mark it, but nothing came out. Also, he lifted the wrong leg, haha. He was pointing away from the tree. It was very cute.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Summit is 10 months old now and does not lift his leg or mark. He's naturally submissive, so possibly he has lower testosterone than some. He gets along well with other dogs.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Lifting a leg to pee does not equal marking in the house. I have experience with six boys so far - all lifting their legs - some more than others, two neutered, four not neutered and NONE of them ever marked anything in the house. 

I believe if a dog starts marking in the house - it is a training issue. I believe the same with the misconception that all intact males are aggressive - pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Bear is nearly 3, neutered, and only squats. He marks when we're out for a walk, but always in a squat. Quite funny when he's trying to mark a tree, because he squashes up as close as he can to the trunk to mark. In a squat.


----------

